# What can I bring with me to Nassau?



## LMD (Jan 16, 2016)

We are headed to the Atlantis in two week. The last time I was there was pre 9-11. Was wondering what foods I am allowed/ not allowed to pack? How about wine and liquor? Thanks


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 14, 2016)

Bump. Anyone?


----------



## momeason (Mar 14, 2016)

We did not take much. We stopped and bought food, mixers and liquor on the way in. We bought enough for the week. 4 adults ate for a little more than $500 for the week. We also took snacks and water to the waterpark in a small soft side cooler and no one questioned us. We had food left over and we only ate out once. The rum and the wine were very inexpensive at the liquor store. I spent $40 and had more than we needed. Beer is expensive, bahamian rum is cheap.

We loved Atlantis and the waterpark and beaches. Be sure to try Lukka Kairi in Nassau. Next time we want to try the Fish Fry restaurant area. We definitely want to go back.


----------



## LMD (Mar 15, 2016)

*Packing food for Atlantis.*

I ended up taking 2 checked bags. In the suitcase I had a soft cooler bag in which I packed frozen items including frozen vedges, meat, cheese, yogurt, butter. I also packed Almond milk in shelf stable packaging. I put this in a cardboard box to protect it.  In the carry on bag I put all the dry snacks, oatmeal for breakfast. In the FLL airport we purchased liquor in the duty free which allowed us to carry it on but not have to put it in one of our bags. When we got there we used a porter and was only asked if we had any liquor or cigarettes. They never even looked at our bags. We had the taxi stop at a nearby grocery store on the way and purchased water, juice for mixed drinks, fruit. Wine and beer is very expensive. Next time I would take a few bottles of wine with me and less food  
On the way back we only had one checked bag as we placed the clothes and soft sided duffel bag in the suitcase.


----------



## imoapie (Mar 15, 2016)

How was it distance wise?  Thinking of going with a 2 and 4 year old.  I know they won't be able to do much of the water park stuff but concerned with walking/getting around - mostly getting to the beach/pool.  Is it pretty stroller accessible?


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 17, 2016)

momeason said:


> We did not take much. We stopped and bought food, mixers and liquor on the way in. We bought enough for the week. 4 adults ate for a little more than $500 for the week. We also took snacks and water to the waterpark in a small soft side cooler and no one questioned us. We had food left over and we only ate out once. The rum and the wine were very inexpensive at the liquor store. I spent $40 and had more than we needed. Beer is expensive, bahamian rum is cheap.
> 
> We loved Atlantis and the waterpark and beaches. Be sure to try Lukka Kairi in Nassau. Next time we want to try the Fish Fry restaurant area. We definitely want to go back.



What is the "fish fry area" and where is it? Thanks.


----------



## momeason (Mar 18, 2016)

LMD said:


> I ended up taking 2 checked bags. In the suitcase I had a soft cooler bag in which I packed frozen items including frozen vedges, meat, cheese, yogurt, butter. I also packed Almond milk in shelf stable packaging. I put this in a cardboard box to protect it.  In the carry on bag I put all the dry snacks, oatmeal for breakfast. In the FLL airport we purchased liquor in the duty free which allowed us to carry it on but not have to put it in one of our bags. When we got there we used a porter and was only asked if we had any liquor or cigarettes. They never even looked at our bags. We had the taxi stop at a nearby grocery store on the way and purchased water, juice for mixed drinks, fruit. Wine and beer is very expensive. Next time I would take a few bottles of wine with me and less food
> On the way back we only had one checked bag as we placed the clothes and soft sided duffel bag in the suitcase.



I found several inexpensive wines that I liked. Only beer was outrageous. Bahamian rum is cheap and good!!


----------



## Helios (Mar 18, 2016)

custcarcen said:


> What is the "fish fry area" and where is it? Thanks.



http://www.nassauparadiseisland.com/what-to-do/unique-tours-activities/arawak-cay-the-fish-fry/


----------



## Helios (Mar 18, 2016)

imoapie said:


> How was it distance wise?  Thinking of going with a 2 and 4 year old.  I know they won't be able to do much of the water park stuff but concerned with walking/getting around - mostly getting to the beach/pool.  Is it pretty stroller accessible?



Water park is pretty big and is fairly easy to walk around with a stroller.  There is a section with water features for little ones.


----------



## Helios (Mar 18, 2016)

LMD said:


> We are headed to the Atlantis in two week. The last time I was there was pre 9-11. Was wondering what foods I am allowed/ not allowed to pack? How about wine and liquor? Thanks



We pack a lot of frozen items because the prices are too high.  We also eat out because we like the restaurants.  Packing frozen items is risky because the resort does not have a refrigerated area if your room is not ready.

Check the Bahamas Custom page for what is allowed.  In my experience, they don't seem worried about checking what food people bring in.


----------



## Helios (Mar 18, 2016)

momeason said:


> I found several inexpensive wines that I liked. Only beer was outrageous. Bahamian rum is cheap and good!!



I would say good enough for the price, but there are better.


----------



## LMD (Mar 20, 2016)

*Yes*



imoapie said:


> How was it distance wise?  Thinking of going with a 2 and 4 year old.  I know they won't be able to do much of the water park stuff but concerned with walking/getting around - mostly getting to the beach/pool.  Is it pretty stroller accessible?



We have a 4 year old and left her with grandma and grandpa for this trip but would totally bring her next time. You can walk with stroller or take stroller on shuttle. There is a great kiddie pool with water playground.


----------

